# Vox AC30H2 discontinued :(



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I always wanted one since it came out, sorry it hear Vox has discontinued it. Got the news from the proguitarshop newsletter who are offering it at 600$ off!! If I only had the money 

Vox AC30 Handwired 2x12 combo - AC30H2


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

L&M Waterloo has a very gently used head version in for $990.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got the same newsletter, and was very very surprised to read this....I wonder what's behind it, ie, lack of sales or ?? Seems like it's well thought of generally, reasonably priced, and been a pretty big winner for them I would have thought. What comes next for a replacement, there has to always be an AC30 around as long as the company is viable, I would expect.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well they did release the custom series AC15C1/X and AC30C2/X that replaced the custom classic series AC15CC1/X and AC30CC2/X guess I better grap a AC15H1TV while they are still around.


----------



## meez (Jul 11, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger and picked one up NEW and shipped for $1100.
Can't wait to see the difference between this and my AC30CC2 (with Wharfedales)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I just got the AC30H2L, big difference with my CC2  Awsome deal you got there!


----------

